# Login / Geschützter Bereich...



## Swishmaus (30. April 2003)

*Hilfe*

Hallöchen!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig!(wusste nicht wo ich sonst hin soll)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Meine Homepage wird bald eine offizielle Page von einer Moderatorin. 
Wir wollen einen Bereich machen wo keine Fans draufkönnen, aber Agenturen und so(wo sie private Adressen bekommen können und so).
Gibt es da irgendwie eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. April 2003)

hm das geht am besten mit htaccess glaube ich. kenn mich da aber nicht so aus. am besten googelst du mal bisschen rum, wirst bestimmt was brauchbares finden.


----------



## Swishmaus (30. April 2003)

leider habe ich nicht viel ahnung von Homepages. Meine Freundin macht den größten teil. Ichhab als auch keien ahnugn wonach ich genau googlen soll *hehe*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. April 2003)

"Hilfe"...

..was ist das bitte für ein Betreff? Du tust Dir selber einen Gefallen, wenn der Betreff schon etwas zu deinem Problem aussagt 
(habs editiert)!

Zu deinem Problem:

Entweder mußt Du mit serverseitigen Sprachen PHP, ASP, etc. arbeiten bei der Homepage oder eben wirklich mit einer .htaccess Datei...

Btw.: Genau das ist dein Suchbegriff: htaccess...

Cutti


----------



## Pencil (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wenn man aber nur bei beepworld oder ähnlichem mit seiner hp ist, dann kann man auch javascript nehmen, auch wenn es am leichtesten zu knacken ist ist es immerhin ein kleiner schutz

hope i helped


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Mai 2003)

Wenn du mit JS einen normalen "Passwort-Promt-Loggin" machst, kannst du genausogut gar keinen machen...  Wenns unbedingt mit JS Sein muss, dann richtig -> http://projannet.port5.com/


ciao


----------

